# OMG just wrong



## syclesavage (Apr 2, 2017)

WT......... this is just nuts crazy http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...763941?hash=item2a7e9bc425:g:IXQAAOSwdGFY4SxY


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2017)

In my book, which is written in Chinese, that's maybe a $100 bike if the original seat is still on it and in good condition.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2017)

Gooood luck!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 2, 2017)

13 daze until April 15th...H&R Block was open today like the holidaze for FedEx and UPS...


----------



## frampton (Apr 2, 2017)

18th this year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> WT......... this is just nuts crazy http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...763941?hash=item2a7e9bc425:g:IXQAAOSwdGFY4SxY




Where is the line between crazy and stupid?


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 3, 2017)

Who are the price police??  Why does it matter what someone wants or asks for there items ,.  It always seems funny when someone decides the price is to much or to high ,,  maybe for you or I ,...,  There are a lot of people who buy bikes and other stuff ,, to hang on the wall as art , etc. Sometimes I would have a nice piece , and it would get low balled ,  I would sell it , and 3 hours later ,,,hear the people talking about how cheap they got it and what they thought was the real value .. There is no set price or value on any thing in the bike collecting world -if you want it ,buy it , if not , move along and find a prize in your price range.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 3, 2017)

A line from my sales training mentor, that I always remember, fits beautifully here..........."there's an ass for every seat"!!   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 3, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Who are the price police??  Why does it matter what someone wants or asks for there items ,.  It always seems funny when someone decides the price is to much or to high ,,  maybe for you or I ,...,  There are a lot of people who buy bikes and other stuff ,, to hang on the wall as art , etc. Sometimes I would have a nice piece , and it would get low balled ,  I would sell it , and 3 hours later ,,,hear the people talking about how cheap they got it and what they thought was the real value .. There is no set price or value on any thing in the bike collecting world -if you want it ,buy it , if not , move along and find a prize in your price range. View attachment 445635



#1 Bikes NOT from the 30's   
#2 Seller DOESN'T know what he or she even has.
#3 I WAS just trying to show how CRAZY NUTS people can with no knowledge.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 3, 2017)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pierce-Bicycle-Frame-Antique-/112354253140?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 3, 2017)

He just went down to $1, 200.00


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 3, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Who are the price police??  Why does it matter what someone wants or asks for there items ,.  It always seems funny when someone decides the price is to much or to high ,,  maybe for you or I ,...,  There are a lot of people who buy bikes and other stuff ,, to hang on the wall as art , etc. Sometimes I would have a nice piece , and it would get low balled ,  I would sell it , and 3 hours later ,,,hear the people talking about how cheap they got it and what they thought was the real value .. There is no set price or value on any thing in the bike collecting world -if you want it ,buy it , if not , move along and find a prize in your price range. View attachment 445635



That pic reminds me of the POTUS for some reason.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

Another Sweet peach. Must be contagious


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2017)

*We are overrun with Village idiots.*

The *village idiot* in strict terms is a person locally known for ignorance or stupidity, but is also a common term for a stereotypically silly or nonsensical person. The term is also used as a stereotype of the mentally disabled. It has also been applied as an epithet for an unrealistically optimistic or naive individual.
The village idiot was long considered an acceptable social role, a unique individual who was dependent yet contributed to the social fabric of his community. As early as Byzantine times, the "village idiot" was treated as an acceptable form of disabled individual compatible with then-prevailing normative conceptions of social order. The concept of a "village savant" or "village genius" is closely related, often tied to the concept of pre-industrial anti-intellectualism, as both figures are subjects of both pity and derision. The social roles of the two are combined and applied, especially in the sociopolitical context, in the European medieval/Renaissance court jester.

*And we can laugh at them if we want.*


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2017)

He didnt mention that you get a semi full of them for that price.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Another Sweet peach. Must be contagious
> View attachment 445964



What I like about this bike is he states he rides it or rode it a lot that bent fork n steering must NOT AT ALL affect him what so ever. LMAO.


----------

